# What's on the Menu for Thanksgiving??



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Thought I'd inquire about everyone's Thanksgiving dinner. What's on the menu? What are you serving to drink? Do you have any special sticks set aside for that night? Anyone do a non-traditional menu? Post up!

We always have my dad over for Thanksgiving, probably been like 12 years now. I picked up the Thanksgiving issue of Bon Appetit and they had some fantastic recipes so I decided to deviate from my usual menu and try some of these:

Grilled Turkey: Never done this, but sounds delicious. I will brine it first then just make up my own rub. Probably heaving on the garlic and I am thinking some smoked paprika, and some Italian herbs, Sage, Thyme, etc. 

Gravy: We just whip some up from the drippings. We use package turkey Gravy mix to flavor it a little.

Two Stuffing (I love stuffing): Wild Rice and Mushroom Stuffing and Whole Wheat Stuffing with Pancetta, Chestnuts and Parmesan.

Ranch Potatoes w/ Ranch Dressing: Nothing can be bad if it has ranch dressing. This is home made and both mixed into the potatoes and drizzled on top.

Greens: Not sure, but I might try grilling up some green beans or maybe some hearts of Romaine.

Bread: Herb and Cheese Poppers

Cranberry Sauce: We just use the Ocean Spray Whole Berry sauce. It's good enough.

Dessert: The wife's pumpkin pie, with Cool Whip

Drinks: Only I drink, but my dad will have a glass of wine with dinner.

Smoke: I will reward myself after the dinner is ready to cook, but with what I'm not sure yet.

Happy Thanksgiving!!:smoke:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Ours is pretty much a traditional Turkey dinner. We have a rather large family and we all gather at a sister's house every year because it's the only one large enough to accommodate us all. My sister roasts 2 large turkeys and the others all contribute their specialties to the feast. One sister makes the world's best cranberry sauce, another always goes a little off the deep end with pies. My 80 year old mother always brings a mince pie even though she's the only one who likes it. My contribution is a few bottles of champagne, zin and petite sirah and the smell of cigar smoke from the far end of the yard.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

That's it? Doesn't anybody cook thanksgiving dinner? C'mon!


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Deep Fried Turkey is a must at my house. We usually do a couple.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Did that one year. Very good bird, but kind of a hassle. Still I own the fryer, I should use it. We did a wildl goose too. had to guess on the time and over did it a little, but it was really good.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Portuguese stuffing


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

RobustBrad said:


> Portuguese stuffing


You can't just write that and not tell us about it!!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

TN22 said:


> Deep Fried Turkey is a must at my house. We usually do a couple.


ROFL...we did that last year and almost burnt down the house...My father in law pulled the turkey out of the grease to see if it was done and it fell back into the grease...fire all on the ground from the grease...

we got it out though...:thumb:


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Traditional stuff. 
TURKEY
Mash pot with bacon cheeses mixed in.
Stuffing with mushroom and sausage.
Cheesy hash brown potatos with onion and sour cream.
Greeny beanie casserole.
Sweet potato pie.
Tommynocker maple nut ale(lots of beer)
Pigs in blanket and crackers and cheese.Football snacks

Cigars RP Decades

Thanksgiving is a MANS holiday. Football, Food,Cigars and booze.:banana:


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Grilled Turkey on the BBQ which I cook every year. Mashed potatoes with garlic, chives, and sour cream. Stuffing with sauasge and mushrooms, a mix of fresh veggies, cranbury sauce, hardboiled eggs with chile sauce, gravy, salad, stuffed celery, bread, pumpkin mousse, apple pie, ice cream for the apple pie, and a few drinks. Oh yea, a smoke as I grill the bird.

Tazman


----------

